# Insolia high heel inserts?



## Lorea (May 30, 2006)

I was wondering if anybody has tried Insolia inserts and if so, what they think about it? It's supposed to be special inserts you put into your high heels that supposedly shifts your weight to the heel rather than the balls of your feet.

I have really sensitive feet, and if these really worked, I'm all over them.






Oh, and here's the link, btw: Insolia


----------



## mehrunissa (May 30, 2006)

I'm sorry, I'd never even heard of them until I read yur post. But they look really great! I hope someone has tried them, because I'd love to know too.


----------



## dentaldee (May 31, 2006)

wow.........looks like something I need


----------



## michko970 (May 31, 2006)

hmm i really need to try this. Is it thru order only?


----------



## monniej (May 31, 2006)

this seems like a great idea and not too expensive! i might have to give these a try!


----------



## avocate (Jun 2, 2006)

I have tried them. They really do shift the weight onto your heel; it's incredible. The only issue that I have with them is that because the heelpad is rounded, after a while walking on a big bump gets uncomfortable. But not as uncomfortable as having all the weight on your toes, especially in pointed-toe shoes. Give them a try!


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *avocate* I have tried them. They really do shift the weight onto your heel; it's incredible. The only issue that I have with them is that because the heelpad is rounded, after a while walking on a big bump gets uncomfortable. But not as uncomfortable as having all the weight on your toes, especially in pointed-toe shoes. Give them a try! thanks for the review and thanks for posting, lorea! i NEED them!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 5, 2006)

I saw a commercial for something similar but im not sure of the brand but this looks good, i need something like this.


----------



## Clairey Fairy (Jun 9, 2006)

i should try those! they look really comfy! do you know if there are anystores in toronto that would carry them? or would i have to order online?


----------



## Elisabeth (Jun 12, 2006)

I have never heard of these...but they look good!!

Thank you for the post!!!


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 14, 2007)

has anyone else tried these recently?


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 15, 2007)

Pictures? Sorry, I'm a visual person. I may have used it but not sure until I see it.


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh wow they look good, they're kinda like Dr Scholls Party Feet. They work really well as well.

I'm gonna see if I can find these in Aus. I live in heels (bad I know!) so these would be good for me.


----------



## msctp (Apr 19, 2007)

I've seen the commercial for these. I said I was going to try them. When I do I'll post if they worked for me or not.


----------



## SwtValina (Apr 21, 2007)

Wow, I gotta try these, my toes ALWAYS hurt


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 21, 2007)

i haven't used those, but i live by Foot Petals.. they have one for every typ of shoe, even open toed strappy sandals, if you can believe that.

the Stilletto Survival kit is the MUST HAVE... it covers all your shoe comfort needs for all your shoes.


----------



## wendy29 (Apr 23, 2007)

i just bought them, it make wearing heels much much better. believe me, i DO have a problem wearing them, my bf hates me buying heels


----------



## Princess6828 (Apr 23, 2007)

I've never heard of them. They seem pretty cool though.


----------



## Saje (Apr 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i haven't used those, but i live by Foot Petals.. they have one for every typ of shoe, even open toed strappy sandals, if you can believe that.
the Stilletto Survival kit is the MUST HAVE... it covers all your shoe comfort needs for all your shoes.

http://www.footpetals.com/footpetals...l_product1.jpg

I was gonna post this! I love Foot Petals. They are the best! The Socklette rocks!


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 23, 2007)

saje- it's because us cali girls know what's up! hehehe


----------



## Danielle<3 (Apr 24, 2007)

I've used hue printz and they work well but that's more for all over cushion and doesnt really shift the weight. I want some of these so badly but I havent had time to go to CVS. Has anyone had trouble with them?


----------



## yumemiru (Apr 25, 2007)

I wonder if I can get them in Canada anywhere??


----------

